# Found This Artist...wow



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Who are some of your favorite woodworking artists? other than chepo








here's one of mine...

its a chick : ) 
* Cha Jong-Rye*

http://www.thisiscol...f-cha-jong-rye/


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i've seen this guys work on you tube, amazing stuff


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

holy sh!t


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

newconvert said:


> i've seen this guys work on you tube, amazing stuff


it's a chick. as stated in the post above


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

****, it's amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

No words, other than "No Words"!

Bill


----------

